# Time to get revenge on the Crazy Frog...................



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.somethingwrong.co.uk/crazy_frog_baseball/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Most satisfying Ian and thanks,

however, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse.......

aol://4344:1570.fropopsp.11651713.806431431/

pj


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thought you'd like that one Pete.

......................your link doesn't work


----------



## 95843 (Jul 25, 2005)

thats great thanks, I have just beaten the hell out of that frog!!! hheeeee :evil:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Strange, works for me, must an 'aol' thing..

Try this one,

just when you thought it couldn't get any worse.......

http://www.virgin.net/music/musicvideos/crazyfrog_popcorn_hi.html

pj


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

That's better - Ta


----------

